# Good Lovelies



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

This is my cousins band, they just won a Canadian Folk music award for best new emerging Artist.

Check em out!

[youtube=Option]pNVYrmcyN9o[/youtube]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

That was great - really enjoyed the vocal harmonies.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cousins eh? Cool. 

I had that video in my YouTube favourites. Three smiley wholesome looking women singing good harmonies and playing their own instruments can't be beat. What sort of additional band do they have? [Edit...Google is my friend!] I hope they do the summer folk festival circuit, I really dig them. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Cousins eh? Cool.
> 
> I had that video in my YouTube favourites. Three smiley wholesome looking women singing good harmonies and playing their own instruments can't be beat. What sort of additional band do they have? [Edit...Google is my friend!] I hope they do the summer folk festival circuit, I really dig them.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


They just crossed the entire country and I know they are releasing a Christmas album right now. Usually it's just the three of the them onstage I believe, but they have had lots of "guest" musicians sitting in. I think they like to call thir genre "flirty" bluegrass and fun is definately part of the equation!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great stuff! Move over Dixie Chicks, the Good Lovelies have arrived. :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Their site has their music playing steadily. Great fun! Been listening for 20 minutes or so, think I'll leave it on. Good stuff. Really appeals to my swing-roots side.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Can't say anything other than I like it!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. I'll take this over "new country" *ANYDAY!*

Shawn:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

the moment i heard them...i immediately thought...andrew sisters...but way more diverse...those burlap dresses must be extremely itchy...!!!...trust me...i know...!!!...er...oops...did i say that out loud...???...look...i played a shepherd in a christmas play when i was in elementary school...had to wear a burlap "robe"...it was in the script...it's true i tells ya...!!!...

so...um...you'll have to inform us which of the "good lovelies" is single...

strictly for research purposes...i assure you...ha ha ha...:smile:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> the moment i heard them...i immediately thought...andrew sisters...but way more diverse...those burlap dresses must be extremely itchy...!!!...trust me...i know...!!!...er...oops...did i say that out loud...???...look...i played a shepherd in a christmas play when i was in elementary school...had to wear a burlap "robe"...it was in the script...it's true i tells ya...!!!...
> 
> so...um...you'll have to inform us which of the "good lovelies" is single...
> 
> strictly for research purposes...i assure you...ha ha ha...:smile:


LOL, I remember my mom put me in some burlap concoction she sewed up for me for a halloween costume one year when I was a toddler (maybe an *****?) :smile:

I'm still itchy from that experience.

The Lovlies have been getting some airplay out here in Alberta on CKUA. I like them!

Pete


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Thought I'd bump this thread! Good Lovelies have been nominated for a Juno! Way to go Girls Good luck!


----------

